# New to vaping, what juice brand is the best?



## Looney (12/7/15)

Hi all,

So I am quite new to vaping. Recently purchased a IPV mini 2 and an Arctic subohm tank from VapeKing. I currently have Liqua and Ruthless but I'm sure there are better juices out there.

Can someone give me some recommendations on which juice brand is the best? I'm looking for lots of flavor and smoke 

There just seems to be so many different brands that I actually have no clue which one to go for!

Any help would be appreciated!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (12/7/15)

Looney said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So I am quite new to vaping. Recently purchased a IPV mini 2 and an Arctic subohm tank from VapeKing. I currently have Liqua and Ruthless but I'm sure there are better juices out there.
> 
> ...




Hi there 

Welcome to the forum, and congrats on the new gear. It's a really good kit  

There are tons of juices and it all depends on your Likes and budget. 

Local juices are considerably cheaper than most of the international juices but don't think that's any lack of quality. 

What your looking for especially with your gear (suited to subohm vaping) is higher vg juices , that will also help to produce more clouds . 

Liqua juices are known for having a higher pg ratio and is recommended for more entry level devices. On your device it will result in a bit more throat hit and a higher vg juice will be a lot smoother. 

Consider going to a brick and motar store and testing the different juices to see what flavours you like. That would really help to recommend different brands. Perhaps you like fruity, desserts, menthol, tobacco etc

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Looney (12/7/15)

shaunnadan said:


> Hi there
> 
> Welcome to the forum, and congrats on the new gear. It's a really good kit
> 
> ...



Hi,

Thank you for your valuable input!

I agree that I should probably go to a shop and test out different flavors.

Can you recommend a shop that sells good juices that I can also try out?

I know VapeKing has a lot of different juices that I can try out but I don't know if they are considered good quality (flavored) juices.

Also, how will I know what the ratio of PG/VG there is in the juice? And what sort of ratio should I be looking at with my current device?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (12/7/15)

Looney said:


> I'm looking for lots of flavor and smoke



Just a heads up but we don't call it smoke here... Only vapour

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Looney (12/7/15)

shaunnadan said:


> Just a heads up but we don't call it smoke here... Only vapour



Haha good point!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (12/7/15)

Looney said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for your valuable input!
> 
> ...



What area are you in ? Did you goto the vapeking store or vapeshop in Melrose arch? Just curious because the vapeshop sells ruthless and liqua juices

I'm sure a lot of the vendors have testers for their juices.

Vendors i have tested in the Jhb area :

Vape king four ways (I'm sure this also applies to the agents)
Vape club in Benoni
Vape cartel

All of the vapeking juices are good quality. Their in house brand is suited for the entry level users as that's the bulk of their customers and they are 50/50 ratio. I know that they have started making a few juices in higher VG ratios recently.

Their international range is top notch!

The cloud company and stash juices are high VG juices

The VG/pg ratio is on the bottle

I would recommend anything from 60vg to Max VG. Your tank is fine to keep up with even the thickest juices. But I'm a cloud lover

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (12/7/15)

I wouldn't suggest vaping 18mg on the Arctic Tank or any sub ohm tank for that matter. 

Vape King also has the Northern Craft Vapes (NCV) line of juice which is local and max VG. You could test it at their store.


@KieranD at Vape Cartel has an excellent range of his in house juice line, E-Liquid Project which is 60/40 VG/PG. He also stocks NCV if I'm not mistaken and released a new local juice brand called Orion, which also has quite a big variety of flavours. 
He stocks a growing international range as well.

Check his subforum for further details. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff&Pass (12/7/15)

Hey Looney, welcome to the Vaping world mate. I'm mainly on DIY juices but from what I've tasted Woodcutter's Unicorn Milk is Tops...depends on your taste tho, if you like cream/pudding flavours it might be worth trying.


----------



## Andre (12/7/15)

bjorncoetsee said:


> I have a lot of juices that is too strong for me now as I went lower in nicotene.
> Here is a list with prices,but u can make me an offer for the ones u want:


Just a head up - classifieds must stay in the classifieds. You are not allowed to sell in the other forums. As I understand the rules.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/7/15)

Andre said:


> Just a head up - classifieds must stay in the classifieds. You are not allowed to sell in the other forums. As I understand the rules.



You understand 100% Guru... post nuked.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Looney (12/7/15)

Wow thank you for all the responses!

So I've been buying from vapeshop in Melrose but I'm not happy with the way they treated me as a customer. Also they seem to have limited amount
of juices. So I've decided to go elsewhere for my vaping gear. I'm in the Glenhazel area so melrose is the closest to me, but I don't mind driving to VapeKing. As long as I know that their quality is good 

I guess I will go to VapeKing and try out some juices 

I'm loving my device, the arctic is amazing for flavor. The only negative I have with it is that it's a small 2.5ml tank and juice finishes like crazy. I've been considering if maybe I should buy the subtank mini or the Herakles tank.

I'll be checking out Vape Cartel and Vape Club!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (12/7/15)

Hi @Looney 

Welcome to the forum and congrats on the vaping. 

There is no "best" juice or best juice brand. Juices are very personal. What you may love, someone else may hate and vice versa. I would say that most of the awesome local retailers on this forum sell good quality juice. It's then about finding the right PG/VG and nicotine ratio to suit you and your equipment - and of course, the right flavour to suit your taste. 

If you tell us what type of flavours you like then it may be easier for the more experienced vapers to recommend particular juices.

The other point I want to make is that vaping is a journey. It takes time to discover your preferences - in equipment and juices. The juice journey can be quite long and challenging - you need to try lots of juices to find what you like. But its very rewarding when you find a gem!

Here are a couple of links to previous posts on the forum that I recommend you read: 

Firstly, one I wrote a while back regarding advice in finding the juices you like:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/how-long-did-it-take-you-to-find-your-flavour.t10565/#post-209279

This post was written by @devdev a while back. It is an excellent write-up on juice advice. Well worth reading:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/hi-everyone-would-someone-please-offer-advice-on-juice.t12142/#post-231915
Also scroll up and read the post before that one which will help too.

This is a post I wrote on imported vs. local juices. It adds some colour to the whole topic:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/imported-or-local.t12938/#post-243048

And finally, a post about the vaping journey. Although this is not directly related to your question, I think it will help you to understand that vaping is all about learning what your preferences are:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/enjoy-the-journey.t10559/

All the best 
Let us know how its going.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Looney (12/7/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @Looney
> 
> Welcome to the forum and congrats on the vaping.
> 
> ...



Thank you Silver, I'll definitely read the links you posted. I just assumed that there were specific brands of juices that are highly recommended due to their flavor and vaping.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (12/7/15)

Looney said:


> Thank you Silver, I'll definitely read the links you posted. I just assumed that there were specific brands of juices that are highly recommended due to their flavor and vaping.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I can understand your question - and maybe 2 years ago that would have been easier to answer. But nowadays there are lots of locally available good quality juices.

Just out of curiosity, what made you go for the Arctic? 
And are you vaping exclusively now?
If so, how much did you smoke before? A pack a day?


----------



## Looney (12/7/15)

Silver said:


> I can understand your question - and maybe 2 years ago that would have been easier to answer. But nowadays there are lots of locally available good quality juices.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what made you go for the Arctic?
> And are you vaping exclusively now?
> If so, how much did you smoke before? A pack a day?



I was recommended the Arctic by VapeKing. At first I wanted to get the Subtank Mini but when the guy at VapeKing let me try his Arctic, I was sold! The only thing he forgot to mention was that this tank was a juice guzzler! So I'm definitely enjoying this tank, no questions! But I find that I have to fill up more regularly than I used to with my istick 20W.

I am vaping exclusively now. I'm not a hardcore vapor like some. I don't have the patience to build my own coils etc. For me, I just needed a good portable device I could carry with me when on the road.

Yeah I pretty much smoked a pack a day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (12/7/15)

Looney said:


> I was recommended the Arctic by VapeKing. At first I wanted to get the Subtank Mini but when the guy at VapeKing let me try his Arctic, I was sold! The only thing he forgot to mention was that this tank was a juice guzzler! So I'm definitely enjoying this tank, no questions! But I find that I have to fill up more regularly than I used to with my istick 20W.
> 
> I am vaping exclusively now. I'm not a hardcore vapor like some. I don't have the patience to build my own coils etc. For me, I just needed a good portable device I could carry with me when on the road.
> 
> ...



Ok fantastic
Glad its working for you
Just try as many juices as you can from the retailers on this forum and if you cant try before you buy, get smaller sample sizes, if available.


----------



## Looney (12/7/15)

Silver said:


> Ok fantastic
> Glad its working for you
> Just try as many juices as you can from the retailers on this forum and if you cant try before you buy, get smaller sample sizes, if available.



Thank you for the info! I'll definitely try the local juices.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/7/15)

Looney said:


> Thank you for the info! I'll definitely try the local juices.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Just to be clear though - there are locally manufactured juices AND international juices that are carried by the local vendors. Not saying you must only stick to the locally manufactured ones, but they will be cheaper and many are as good, if not better than some of the international ones.


----------



## Looney (12/7/15)

Silver said:


> Just to be clear though - there are locally manufactured juices AND international juices that are carried by the local vendors. Not saying you must only stick to the locally manufactured ones, but they will be cheaper and many are as good, if not better than some of the international ones.



Thanks, yeah I got it  I always thought the international juices would be better but if local juices are just as good and cheaper, then it's a win!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jagga8008 (12/7/15)

if you like a fruity juice, my personal fav is nicoticket betheljuice. Look at juicyjoes.co.za,they might got stock in.


----------



## Baby Blue$ (12/7/15)

Why don't you check out the vendors on this site for vendors closest to you? Would allow you more variety as many of them stock different brands etc..


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (13/7/15)

Juice is so, so subjective, @shaunnadan is right on the money, check out some brick and mortars that'll let you test some juice out before you buy.


----------



## Looney (13/7/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Juice is so, so subjective, @shaunnadan is right on the money, check out some brick and mortars that'll let you test some juice out before you buy.



Thanks! I'll be going to VapeKing tomorrow to test out some juices and then will work my way to other vendors as well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

